# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  High Sierra Foxhound 50 (External Frame Pack)

## Warheit

Hey everyone,

Just was wondering if anyone has heard, seen or found any reviews on the High Sierra Foxhound 50 pack?  I've checked on a lot of search engines, but haven't found anything of substance. 

Long story short, I plan putting some quality investments towards my travel/hiking aspirations and thought that this seemed like a pretty good deal for the price -- problem is, doesn't seem to be any reviews out there.  Having the right pack to me is essential and since I don't have time to get to a good outfitting store in my area, ordering online is going to have to be my way of getting something done.

Any links would be greatly appreciated.  If ya'll could help out that'd be awesome.  Trying to get the most bang for my buck since their aren't a lot of greenbacks in my wallet these days.  

Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## pete lynch

I have seen them on Amazon but without customer reviews. I have a decent ext. frame pack in the  Jansport Carson. It has a few less compartments but is an original model that has been nicely upgraded and improved over the years.

----------


## Warheit

Very interesting -- thanks for showing me that, Pete.  Less weight and much more space compared to the High Sierra.  The reviews seem pretty positive on it.  Could you tell me about the personal experiences you've had?   Pros and cons?  What you could all pack, how much it weighed?

I've also been scouting out the Bobcat 65 by High Sierra, and was able to come across this field report on it.  I'm just doing a complete gear overhaul and want to make sure I have something reliable and big enough to hold what I'm looking for.  I will post an inventory list in PDF format as soon as possible.

----------


## pete lynch

It's got a torso length adjustment and the straps and belt are decent for comfort.
You can haul 3-5 days of standard gear and a lot more depending on your weight-bearing philosophy  (ultra-light etc).
I loaded this gear and weighed in at about 25 lbs.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Never had to haul long distance because it rides mainly in the canoe.

----------


## Warheit

Thanks for sharing.  How's the material on yours?  Water resistant?   Will be getting a rain cover for the next pack I get regardless.

----------


## pete lynch

> Thanks for sharing.  How's the material on yours?  Water resistant?   Will be getting a rain cover for the next pack I get regardless.


Water resistant, yes. But I have a waterproof pack cover for it.
I have a large alice also, with the molle strap/belt mods. That is for my BOB though.

----------


## Warheit

Sarge,

You know, that thought revolved around in my head for hours over the past few weeks when researching packs:  Why did the High Sierra's go down so much in price?   

Quality?  New models coming out?  I don't know.  FWIW, I found three field test reviews on the High Sierra Bobcat 65 pack and they all were positive.  

If I ever have a weekend off in the near future, I'm going to head to REI and try out a variety of packs before I actually make a decision.  I'm just getting excited for the Spring - Fall because I'm going to have the most fun I ever have in my life guaranteed! Thanks again, ya'll.

----------


## finallyME

If I was shopping for an external, I would get the Kelty Trekker 65.  It is known for quality, and it is 2 lbs lighter than the High Sierra.  And, surprisingly, it is cheaper than the High Sierra.  By the way, I am not saying that the High Sierra is a bad pack.

----------


## Warheit

I know it sounds lame, but a pack has to have some sort of aesthetic appearance that is pleasing to me.  The Kelly Trekker makes me want to vomit.

----------


## Sourdough

> I know it sounds lame, but a pack has to have some sort of aesthetic appearance that is pleasing to me.  The Kelly Trekker makes me want to vomit.


WHAT are you going to have SEX with your pretty pack......??? I own 28+ packs, My Kelty "Tioga" has packed many loads over 200# and has been in steady professional use for near 42 years. If I was to buy a new pack, I would buy the best pack I could afford. Hard to say which is more critical good boots or good pack.

----------


## Winter

Personally, I can't own brightly colored gear. I'm worried someone will shoot me for ruining their view.

----------


## Warheit

> WHAT are you going to have SEX with your pretty pack......??? I own 28+ packs, My Kelty "Tioga" has packed many loads over 200# and has been in steady professional use for near 42 years. If I was to buy a new pack, I would buy the best pack I could afford. Hard to say which is more critical good boots or good pack.


No.  I'm a firm believer in aesthetics relationship to happiness and state of mind.   Of course, prioritize quality over it in such an instance, but I'm not interested in buying a pack that looks like dog poo.

----------


## Sourdough

> No.  I'm a firm believer in aesthetics relationship to happiness and state of mind.   Of course, prioritize quality over it in such an instance, but I'm not interested in buying a pack that looks like dog poo.



If it works for you, go for it.

----------


## Sarge47

> If it works for you, go for it.


Sourdough, the important thing to remember is that Warheit came on here asking about info on a pack that he'd already pretty much decided on.  Personally I think it's a POS and will not hold up to the rigors of the Rockies and yes, I lived in Colorado for 8 years, sorry I left.  That being said, Warheit is perfectly correct in his opinion of what he wants in a backpack.  If it goes bad on a hike then I hope that he'll be kind enough to inform the rest of us so that in the future we would have some info about the pack for future reference.   I may be wrong on my viewpoint but it wouldn't be the 1st time.   It will be interesting to see what transpires.     :Cool2: 


pssst, Sourdough:  I still like the Kelty, and I don't think it looks like dog poo.  However different strokes for different folks.  I wonder if the Sierra Foxhound 50 comes with a shiny new survival kit?    :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:

----------


## Warheit

It isn't a pack I've decided on, I saw the price, read some reviews on the bigger 65 pack (didn't see any on the 50) -- and was just curious if anyone was familiar with the brand or the quality.  Just going forth with due diligence.  I don't plan on getting most of my stuff until the Spring comes.  Don't have much time to do backpacking putting in 110 hours every two weeks.  Will be heading to REI to try out various external and internal framed packs in February (time permitting) to get a feel for them first hand.  I'm always weary of buying things before getting a fit or try out, but I'm pretty remote right now and am not sure if there are any quality local dealers.  Not that I know of at least.  You know how it goes.

----------


## finallyME

I think looks matter, to an extent.  And I don't think that the High Sierra packs are crap.  Just that Kelty packs are better.  If you buy the High Sierra, it probably won't crap out on you.  You will have just spent more money on a pack that is a little heavier.  Anyways, Kelty also makes the Yukon series.  It is a little different color.  My local farm store sells these.  They advertise as a kids pack, but they seem much bigger than that, and able to hold a lot of weight.  It is the same weight as the Trekker, but costs a little less.  It looks like it has the same suspension.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyways, I am not trying to sell you on a Kelty.  Just shop around until you find one that fits.

----------


## Warheit

Thanks, finallyME.  I appreciate the advice.

----------


## Sarge47

Finallyme, do you have a model name for that backpack?  Kelty Rocks!     :Thumbup:

----------


## finallyME

> Finallyme, do you have a model name for that backpack?  Kelty Rocks!


Kelty Yukon.  I got those pictures from Campmor.  They sell the Trekker and the Yukon, so you can compare them if you want.

----------


## lucznik

On the pictures I've seen, the High Sierra pack does not appear to have load-lifter/stabilizer straps, which the Kelty does.  

For me, that fact alone would skew the decision away from the High Sierra.  

That, and I've had lots of good luck with Kelty gear over the years.

----------


## Warheit

Thanks for your input, lucznik!

I went to a consignment sporting goods and outdoors shop today and asked them if they had any packs for sale.   I came across an old school Osprey internal for 30$ and a well-conditioned Kelty external for $20.  There were a variety of others but those were the two that looked the most appealing for the $ and were in solid condition.   Gonna head back after I cash my paycheck and do some shopping.  Hope they are still there or more stuff comes in!  They had all sorts of useful stuff.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have a $69 dollar camo Redhead that I bought at Bass Pro years ago. It is not too large but it holds everything I need. It hasn't crapped out yet and it has a few miles on it. I dont like the huge framed packs and prefer a smaller lighter backpack. If I had a huge backpack, i would just cram it full of more stuff and it would weigh 90 pounds, and it would probably be stuff that is unnecessary!
I guess if I was going to bug out far into the woods of Alaska for an extended stay, I would want a large pack for more food and clothing items.

----------


## Rick

I tend to be guilty of that, too. I like a big pack but always wind up with some stuff that looked good in the moment but winds up not being practical or necessary. Some things I keep marking off the list because I don't use it but find it hard to leave it at home because, well, I might. I guess that's why.....


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

> I tend to be guilty of that, too. I like a big pack but always wind up with some stuff that looked good in the moment but winds up not being practical or necessary. Some things I keep marking off the list because I don't use it but find it hard to leave it at home because, well, I might. I guess that's why.....
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You sure can pack a lot of bacon and Twinkies into that thing!   :Lol:

----------


## finallyME

> Thanks for your input, lucznik!
> 
> I went to a consignment sporting goods and outdoors shop today and asked them if they had any packs for sale.   I came across an old school Osprey internal for 30$ and a well-conditioned Kelty external for $20.  There were a variety of others but those were the two that looked the most appealing for the $ and were in solid condition.   Gonna head back after I cash my paycheck and do some shopping.  Hope they are still there or more stuff comes in!  They had all sorts of useful stuff.


Excellent.  Make sure and do a review for the rest of us.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just was wondering if anyone has heard, seen or found any reviews on the High Sierra Foxhound 50 pack?  I've checked on a lot of search engines, but haven't found anything of substance. 
> 
> Long story short, I plan putting some quality investments towards my travel/hiking aspirations and thought that this seemed like a pretty good deal for the price -- problem is, doesn't seem to be any reviews out there.  Having the right pack to me is essential and since I don't have time to get to a good outfitting store in my area, ordering online is going to have to be my way of getting something done.
> 
> Any links would be greatly appreciated.  If ya'll could help out that'd be awesome.  Trying to get the most bang for my buck since their aren't a lot of greenbacks in my wallet these days.  
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


WOOT!  I just got one on sale for $39.00!

----------

